# honey in lotion bar- is it a water? new lotiton bar plan!



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm going thru lots of drama over my solid lotion bars :? 

the first solid lotion bar was just cocoa butter, shea butter, avocado and jojoba oil and beeswax.  smelled great but i wanted something more! plus i'm running out of avocado and jojoba oil...

added lanolin into the mix and made it slightly stinky, and then added some fo to cover the lanolin but lost the sweet simple honey/cocoa smell of the original batch.

plus i switched out the beeswax for candellila wax. 

soooo, on the hunt to most likely complicate but potentially improve the solid lotion recipe- how about adding honey?

is honey considered water based?  i read it has a tendency to separate and weep out but that lanolin helps it to stay suspended in the bar?  might of found out because i put "lanolin and honey" in a google search...

the "bee bar" and other solid lotion bars list honey as an ingredient in their solid bar. 

so here is my new improved plan- please critique it  

solids:cocoa butter, shea butter, mango butter
oils: coconut oil, olive oil, jojoba (or) grapeseed oil
wax- beeswax and candellila wax
lanolin 1-2%
honey 1-2%- possibly more?

the fo's i have are fig and bergamot.

thanks.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, honey is water based. Over time it will seep out. You would need an emulsifier if you want oil based and water based ingredients to stay mixed.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 10, 2010)

ok, honey is out  

thanks.


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 10, 2010)

I think some people say honey in the label as it must b possible for traces of honey to stay in the wax. 
It will defintiely seep. Same as with lipbalm.

What about infused oil to make it a bit more special.


----------



## orangeu (Dec 12, 2010)

nattynoo, 

yup, i dropped the honey and am using fo- bergamot and fig.  

goes well with the natural cocoa butter and beeswax.  not too smelly, hopefully appealing to all!


----------

